# Been looking at z4 coupe



## k9l3 (Jan 5, 2014)

Good morning all been looking at some tt.s but have not found one i like so been looking at the z4 coupe 3.0si now for a fun car anyone had one before on here. I have had a 2003 3.0 roadster and was a a very good car i know the si has around 25 30 bhp more so should feel a bit quicker.

Something about the coupe i like.

Although i find a tt i like i will buy another.

Also what i liked about the z4 the petrol was amazing. Even when using hard.

Cant think of any other car i like for my price range 7500-8000

Use to like the 2007 3 series coupe but they can look bland at times


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Luv the external look of the Z4 but wouldn't swop my TT for one.
Hoggy.


----------



## Philx4 (Jul 12, 2015)

k9l3 said:


> Use to like the 2007 3 series coupe but they can look bland at times


I found that with every BMW I have ever had, unless you buy and live with a proper M Power car, like the M3 or M5. Even models tweaked by Alpina, AC Schnitzer, whatever it maybe - the marque leaves you feeling a tad 'is that it?' And so buckets of cash later spent on mods, you end up with with what you should have bought in the first place; an M Power car :roll:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Same could be said about the Audi RS (whatever)

Spend loads of money on a standard model and it'll never live up to the aspirations of the higher end variant.Like most cars it's best to get the better model rather than chase your tail with a modded lower spec version.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

I had a z4 3.0si roadster (08 plate) for 5 years before getting my TT.

Imo the Z4 has a far more rewarding drive than my TTS. Felt quicker and gave a better sense of urgency!

The interior on my TTS is better but again doesnt feel as sporty as the Z4, and the Z4 had better looking seats!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I've been tempted by a Z4 for a long time now, but I don't think I could give up quattro. 80% of my driving is on unclassified roads so it really helps in the bad weather.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

k9l3 said:


> Cant think of any other car i like for my price range 7500-8000


You will be lucky to find a coupe for that money, they are really holding their money now. I have just bought a 3.0SI Roadster for a weekend car, so I did spend quite sometime in the adverts, I think there were one or two coupes sub 10K but poorly speced and 100k plus miles


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

I had one for 2 years and loved it.

No common known faults, just broken coil springs but a set of Eibachs or H&R would solve that issue.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Do not get me wrong I love my TT but the Z is just so much more involving when on the twisty roads plus the N52 straight six will always sound so much better.


----------



## Jonnymito (Dec 24, 2015)

I had my Z4 Coupe for almost 5 years, put 85K miles on it and it was utterly faultless. 
It feels very compact inside and the engine is an absolute joy! 
They are however quite quiet so I had a customer Quad conversion done on mine which made it sound fantastic.
It was a very capable car and I did loads of trips to Europe and also a ton of track days and to be honest aside from extremely weak brakes (I tried lots of different pads, discs etc never ever managed to get right) it was a great car.


----------



## Oranoco (Jan 10, 2016)

The Z4 is a better driving and balanced car but the looks can be a bit Marmite. The Roadster version just didn't appeal to me personally so went for the TT.

Your budget would buy a very tidy E46 M3?


----------

